# Polish - soup "Kwaśnica" with "kaposta"



## Kasia (Dec 16, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> Hello Kasia. While you're in the mood to share recipes perhaps you have a few for halushkis, kaposta and paper cakes?


I have recipe for soup "Kwaśnica" with "kaposta"

KWAŚNICA
* INGREDIENTS
- 0,8 kg of sauerkraut,
- 0,8 kg of pork from the bone 
- 0.3 kg vegetables (carrots, parsley, celery, leek) 
- 2 onions
- 1 dag dried mushrooms
- 1 clove garlic
- pepper and salt.

Soak the mushrooms in about 1 hour. Pour over meat with vegetables and boil water until tender. Separately, cook cabbage with diced onion and sliced mushrooms into strips. Separate the cooked meat from the bones. Cut the pork loin into pieces and combine with cabbage and mushrooms. Brew with meat and vegetables, seasoned with garlic, pounded garlic with salt and pepper and pour over pork loin with sauerkraut combined. Boil all together 30 minutes. Serve with cooked potatoes or bread.


----------

